# ASA growing and Mike Terrell thought about that subject.



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Click on link

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...www.facebook.com/14379572765...4510222514169/


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I watched that but didn't come away with a clear idea as to what ASA was going to do to adapt to increased numbers.

There was a rumor that registration was going to be closed if more shooters showed up.

Six to a stake makes for a slow shoot.

Some grumbling already about having to shoot all in one day and other issues.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe let the lower 30/40 yard classes and youth shoot all one day...the 4550known classes shoot same ranges...dlb staked


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

carlosii said:


> I watched that but didn't come away with a clear idea as to what ASA was going to do to adapt to increased numbers.
> 
> There was a rumor that registration was going to be closed if more shooters showed up.
> 
> ...


theyre laughing all the way to the bank, what do you think theyre doing?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Left I Dominant said:


> theyre laughing all the way to the bank, what do you think theyre doing?


Mike didn't mention that in the video, did he.:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Left I Dominant said:


> theyre laughing all the way to the bank, what do you think theyre doing?


You have got to be the most negative member ever on archertalk.
DB


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

Daniel Boone said:


> You have got to be the most negative member ever on archertalk.
> DB


ummm, i was going for honest


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> You have got to be the most negative member ever on archertalk.
> DB


I don't know DB...there's a lot of competition for that title.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Gonna change my ID to BrokenRecord...but I still think Regions had a chance to be the answer to the overpopulation problems ASA is having.

All they had to do was take the ASA model and move it north. I think the Regions folks over-reached in thinking they could cover the whole U.S. with regions. Had they concentrated on western PA, Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Illinois they could have put together a heck of a tournament trail. They could have worked with ASA to build a real great Classic championship that pitted the top shooters from each circuit against each other.

The travel costs added to entry costs makes it tough to travel from those upper mid-west states to SEC land, not to mention Texas a half dozen times a year. It helps having the shoot at Metropolis for sure.

But I don't see that happening....in my lifetime.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

carlosii said:


> Gonna change my ID to BrokenRecord...but I still think Regions had a chance to be the answer to the overpopulation problems ASA is having.
> 
> All they had to do was take the ASA model and move it north. I think the Regions folks over-reached in thinking they could cover the whole U.S. with regions. Had they concentrated on western PA, Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Illinois they could have put together a heck of a tournament trail. They could have worked with ASA to build a real great Classic championship that pitted the top shooters from each circuit against each other.
> 
> ...


Ont3d.com
Too far north for you?


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

ASA could divide up into regions itself (southeast, northeast, southwest, ect..) and have 3-4 tournaments in each area, then the top 20% get invited to the classic in a central locations. A lot less traveling and crowding for the amateurs and a lot more work and profit for ASA. Pro's shoot at 1 tournament at each regions. I know it would be a major undertaken and fun trying to find 15+ shoot sites. I'm just thinking out loud....


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

bjbarker said:


> ASA could divide up into regions itself (southeast, northeast, southwest, ect..) and have 3-4 tournaments in each area, then the top 20% get invited to the classic in a central locations. A lot less traveling and crowding for the amateurs and a lot more work and profit for ASA. Pro's shoot at 1 tournament at each regions. I know it would be a major undertaken and fun trying to find 15+ shoot sites. I'm just thinking out loud....


ASA has 3 full time employees. Mike, Lorraine and Jenny. The rest of the staff is part time only working on the week of the tournament.

Yes. They could do something like this, but why? If they can get 1900 shooters two hours from their office and home why travel all over the country. We talk to the ASA office almost on a daily basis. I can assure you.......they do not want a lot more work and they really are not interested in a lot more profit.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

To me the really really big classes just need two ranges such as E and F, this way you shoot e on day one and f on day two and the other guys shoot f on day one and e on day two. The courses can hold just over 100 shooters per range so that allows right at 240 as your max number per class. 

Now to do this I wish that ASA would just go to mandatory pre registration, with the internet and paypal there is no reason to that we can't register up front now and that way they will know up front how many ranges to have and how to structure them. 

Right now the known classes are the ones that are over flowing and in need of a second range for day one shooting.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I wouldn't even mind a cap of 200 shooters per class, that would make for 5 guys per stake which is a decent number and it would force the classes to register early so they got a spot and make it easier for ASA to plan ahead.

This way if you screwed around and missed the 200 max you could find another class for that weekend, in fact they could make a rule where if you miss a cut you can move over to a equal class on ability level or shoot the next higher up class and then come back down to your normal class the next shoot. Just can't move down for one shoot.

The guys who are running for shooter of the year are going to sign up quickly and be good to go.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They are going to have to add two more ranges.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Tallcatt said:


> ASA has 3 full time employees. Mike, Lorraine and Jenny. The rest of the staff is part time only working on the week of the tournament.
> 
> Yes. They could do something like this, but why? If they can get 1900 shooters two hours from their office and home why travel all over the country. We talk to the ASA office almost on a daily basis. I can assure you.......they do not want a lot more work and they really are not interested in a lot more profit.


That's why it is a shame that the Regions initiative jumped the tracks.


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

I love your idea. It upsets me how people think your idea is crazy and that there is no need for this. Everyone is of the mindset that if its not broke why fix it. When in all honesty it's not broke for them and their convenience. Everyone saying we can't get enough people to run these events or volunteers to help. That is total bs. You're telling me out of the total population of archers in the U.S. You're having trouble finding people to help. Sounds more like they want everyone's time for free. No need to have all shoots in one general area. Most people that think it's fine the way it is are only worried about their convenience. Just look at their profile and I bet you they're from a general area of easy travel to Asa shoots. I'm not trying to be ignorant or start crap I'd just like to see a little change and compromise.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

MR get greedy said:


> Sounds more like they want everyone's time for free.


I don't think all of those helping out at the shoots are volunteers. ASA can't rely entirely on volunteers, if they did their shoots would more closely resemble an organization which shall remain anonymous.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The workers get paid.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

They had 2 ranges that the weather caused them to lose. Under water, not safe


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

carlosii said:


> I don't think all of those helping out at the shoots are volunteers. ASA can't rely entirely on volunteers, if they did their shoots would more closely resemble an organization which shall remain anonymous.


They range officials, Sims registration, etc are not volunteers. They are paid, but they are part time employees. They only work the week of the tournament. Mike, Lorraine and Jenny are the only full time employees. Dee handles the state Federations. He does this from home and abroad on a part time basis. 



sagecreek said:


> The workers get paid.


Correct.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Gonna change my ID to BrokenRecord...but I still think Regions had a chance to be the answer to the overpopulation problems ASA is having.
> 
> All they had to do was take the ASA model and move it north. I think the Regions folks over-reached in thinking they could cover the whole U.S. with regions. Had they concentrated on western PA, Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, Illinois they could have put together a heck of a tournament trail. They could have worked with ASA to build a real great Classic championship that pitted the top shooters from each circuit against each other.
> 
> ...


True!!! The guy who ran it is aptly named.


----------

